# Hello from a newbie



## Netty (Feb 15, 2007)

I just wanted to stop by and say Hello!.

I live in SoCal with my hubby and my silly zoo of mismatches (mostly tarantulas)...

Unfortunately I have an unstoppable curiosity for everything unknown out there in the wild and that is what got me recently interested in mantids.

I took the plunge and got three little ones shipped to me today, so my own personal mantid adventure has now officially begun.

Please have patience with me as I will start asking all kinds of questions!


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome! The basic questions have been asked many many times. Please surf the site or use the search feature to find the answers. It gets old answering them all the time.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 15, 2007)

welcome


----------

